# Solved: D-Link DIR615 with DD-WRT Client Bridge?



## barryzito777 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey,

So first off i'd like to state once again that im fairly computer noob-ish (and even more so in networking) so please bear with me. I recently discovered the dd-wrt world and am attempting to make a wireless adapter for my Xbox360 using a D-Link DIR615 rev C1 router I purchased and linking it to my home wireless network router (also a D-Link DIR615 but rev B2). I successfully loaded the dd-wrt firmware onto the C1 router and have attempted (multiple times) to set it up for use with my 360 following the instructions posted here at the dd-wrt wiki posting. However, after following the instructions to the letter I have been unsuccessful. After setting it up I can get the router (connected via ethernet to my laptop) to "connect" but it lists the connection as connected to a "unidentified network" with no network access. I know that I have not provided many details on my situation but I do not know what info would be necessary for anyone to help, so please respond with whatever information you need and I will try to find it. If anyone could assist me in the process of setting up this router for use with my 360 I would be very grateful. The Tech Support Guy forums have never let me down before!
-Will


----------



## zephyr009009 (Jan 17, 2011)

you have problem accessing the internet using the DIR-615 revC for wired or wireless connection? what is your connection type is it cable, dsl, or other?


----------



## barryzito777 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have cable internet (Comcast if it matters) and its a wireless connection im trying to get working. I'm trying to get a wireless connection from my revB2 router which is connected to my cable modem to my revC1 which is connected to my laptop via ethernet cable


----------



## zephyr009009 (Jan 17, 2011)

let me confirm the set up in your premise, the cable modem is connected to revB2 and the revB2 is connect to revC1?


----------



## barryzito777 (Mar 6, 2009)

cable modem is connected to RevB2 via eathernet and I want to get the RevC1 to connect to the RevB2 wirelessly so that I can connect my RevC1 to my Xbox360 via ethernet and get online


----------



## Ulquiora (Jan 18, 2011)

I have had this problem in the past and there is nothing you can do to make it work in Client Bridge mode.

If all you want to do is connect your Xbox360 then I suggest you set it up in Client Mode.
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Client_Mode

This is how I have my xbox connected to my DIR-615 and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## barryzito777 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Ulquiora. I followed the instructions on the wiki site you linked me too and I tried my best to do exactly what it said and I did so up until step 13. Where it tells me to input the WAN protocol of my AP. I'm not sure what information to put in there and what not to (not to mention where to find this information). I'm thinking this is where my problems are happening as I stubled through it filling what i knew and ended up without any success in connecting to the internet.

Two side questions: did yours work with WEP security on the network? I had originally been using WPA2 and read that it did not work with the whole dd-wrt client bridge thing and therefore I had to re-do my home network to make it use WEP instead of WPA2. 

Also, if I can get this Client mode setup then I should be able to connect to the internet with it on my laptop right? because this is how I've been testing if its working (i haven't been testing it on my 360)


----------



## zephyr009009 (Jan 17, 2011)

i do believe you end up doing the configuration for internet connection. if your using DIR-615 at the configuration page there should be a set-up tab, click that then you can see manual internet connection set-up, click it then you can see values for My internet connection is: (Choose the most appropriate for you internet service... it is DHCP if you don't have any username and password for your internet connection but if you have choose PPPoE instead)


----------



## Ulquiora (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Barryzito, I am currently using WPA2 I would not recommend WEP. For step 13 chose DHCP. You will get an IP address from your AP that is connected to the Internet. Probably a 192.168.1.x IP. For me my Internet AP is on a 192.168.2.0 network. You have to realize that in this mode Internet will only work if you are physically connected with an Ethernet cable to the D-Link. Wireless connectivity will not work. Make sure your LAN subnet differs from your WAN Subnet. Your WAN subnet is the IP you will get from your Internet AP and the LAN subnet will provide an IP to your devices connected to the D-LInk. Make sure to check the status pages to see if you are getting an IP address from your Internet AP. You might also have to join your wireless network I don't beleive I had to but I know some people had to force their D-Link to join the wireless network.


----------



## barryzito777 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ulquiora here's some screenshots from my AP's site http://i.imgur.com/Uj4y7.jpg and http://i.imgur.com/rUNAx.jpg

So what I'm getting from this info is that my IP for my AP is 192.168.0.1 therefore what IP i should put into my ddwrt router should be 192.168.1.1? Or do i have it backwards and I should use the WAN ones?


----------



## Ulquiora (Jan 18, 2011)

You shouldn't have to touch your Internet AP. The only thing you need from that AP is to provide a DHCP address. Looking at your screenshot what you need to do is on step 13 choose DHCP on your DD-WRT router. This should give you an IP address from the DHCP range 192.168.0.100-192.168.0.199 which will be provided by your Internet AP. On your LAN interface on the DD-WRT you need to give it an IP address I suggest 192.168.1.1. Then enable DHCP and make the range 192.168.1.100-192.168.1.199. Any device connected to the DD-WRT will then get an address in the 192.168.1 range and have access to the internet. I will take screenshots later tonight of my setup which will help you.


----------



## barryzito777 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks. I'll see if I can get it going and let you know. I appreciate the help


----------



## barryzito777 (Mar 6, 2009)

I got it to work! I'm not positive how but I followed your advice, Ulquiora and it works! Thank you sooo much! You do not know how happy I am right now! =]


----------

